

Fingerprint verification software - darko

im looking into create a fingerprint verification solution, whereas the fingerprint is taking from the device and sent online to a centralized database for verification, the idea will basically be used as a punch-card system. Has anybody here came pass such a system before? should i start working on it?do you think it can be done? any tips u can give me could be of great help
======
Garbage
I haven't come across any such application. It would be great if you can build
it. I'll be happy to help in testing.

n BTW, for which OS?

------
darko
well im looking into IBidentifi USB SDK for the fingerprint part for now, they
only support microsoft though, im open for any suggestions

